# Little Muskingum fishing



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I need your help. I'm staying in southeast Ohio for a spell. The little Muskingum is nearby, I'm about 20 miles from the Ohio river. What's catch-able? What should I concentrate on? What methods work best? Any help would be appreciated. --Tim


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I hear there is good Smallie and Muskie action. With it being this time of year I wouldn't be surprised if you run into Sauger, Saugeye, and White Bass. I would throw Swimbaits, husky jerks, jigs with twisters, and spinners.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I hear there is good Smallie and Muskie action. With it being this time of year I wouldn't be surprised if you run into Sauger, Saugeye, and White Bass. I would throw Swimbaits, husky jerks, jigs with twisters, and spinners.


Thanks for the tip.--Tim


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

I deer hunt beside the little muskingum close to Bloomfield. It looks so good at times but I have only fished it closer to Woodsfield. How close to Marietta should I try it ? None of the locals I know fish it. There is a campground by a covered bridge close to where we hunt, I thought of canoeing and launching there


----------



## Thomas m. (Mar 10, 2017)

fritoking said:


> I deer hunt beside the little muskingum close to Bloomfield. It looks so good at times but I have only fished it closer to Woodsfield. How close to Marietta should I try it ? None of the locals I know fish it. There is a campground by a covered bridge close to where we hunt, I thought of canoeing and launching there


Try around Rinard Mills.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Thomas m. said:


> Try around Rinard Mills.


Hmmm that's upstream from us, we are close to Wingett run and the covered bridge. Typical species caught there ?


----------



## Old Gregg (May 4, 2017)

There are a lot of Chubs/Shad, and the occasional Smallie. Wading through the shallow parts in the summer with a light action rod can be fun. The big fish are few and far between though.


----------



## BilltheBaitCaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Since the ODNR started to revitalize the river otter population, the fishing has gone to crap. One of the local shop owners actually quit selling licenses due to the decrease in fishing quality. It is rather scenic though.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The little miuskingum has more issues then the otters causing catch rates to drop but ill save that for another day.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> The little miuskingum has more issues then the otters causing catch rates to drop but ill save that for another day.


Buddy's got a cabin by that bridge. What are the other issues with that river? thanx!


----------



## Old Gregg (May 4, 2017)

Fracking in the surrounding areas. Last time I was there camping they were trying to clean up a recent oil spill in the clear fork (flows into the LMR). Supposedly no wildlife was harmed, but I doubt they have the resources to actually test for that/clean it up properly. Maybe it took out a couple otters for you Billthebaitcaster.


----------



## muskyhunter76 (Mar 16, 2013)

I live almost on the LM. The fracking has not had an effect at all on the river it is still an awesome fishery . I grew up fishing that river and I think it is better now than it has ever been. With some really nice fish of multiple species. Don't be afraid to throw a buck tail or two.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

muskyhunter76 said:


> I live almost on the LM. The fracking has not had an effect at all on the river it is still an awesome fishery . I grew up fishing that river and I think it is better now than it has ever been. With some really nice fish of multiple species. Don't be afraid to throw a buck tail or two.


Where would you recommend trying or put in take out for smallmouth and sauger/saugeye?


----------



## muskyhunter76 (Mar 16, 2013)

As far as small mouth ,there are decent numbers throughout the river. I've only caught a hand full of eyes. But I usually am fishing for their big cousins. Most of the eyes I have caught have been down towards Bloomfield . As far as access you just need to find a few points to put in and out and ask the landowner.i know I haven't really answered the ? , I just keep my spots to myself. Good luck though . There is several smallmouth over 3 lbs to be caught.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks, I wouldn't expect your spots and I appreciate the info. We are good friends with a few landowners that actually live in bloomfield


----------

